# Excision of low-lying peroneus brevis muscle belly - HELP-getting this paid



## Sara82 (Aug 16, 2011)

Excision of low-lying peroneus brevis muscle belly - For this procedure we've been coding an unlised code(27899) and its alwasy been denied. Does anyone bill for this procedure and if so, has anyone had any luck getting this paid? And if so what are the reasons why it is paid seperate, or if not what are those reason.
Ive looked everywhere for some information on this and have come up with nothing. I would really appriciate anyones help with this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this the only procedure done?
we also bill unlisted usually dx 728.89/ or 727.89 compare to 28045. We have had BCBC pay.


----------



## Sara82 (Aug 16, 2011)

No its never the only thing done. Most of the time he also debrides or repairs the peroneal tendons or a ligament reconstruction or repair. The main codes he seems to bill it with are 27675 and 27659.

The insurance we are mainly having the problem with is a very highly used local insurance company.


----------

